# My tiels



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Slush









Best buddies. Sonic and hugs









Hugs, my silly little dork. He loves the camera.










Baby piccies







Hugs








Slush


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, those baby pics are so cute!!  As are all the rest of course!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh they are so adorable!! They look the same as my Lea!!! 
Love the baby pics with their messy faces!


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Your two tiels are adorable and their baby pictures are priceless  Sonic the budgie looks quite handsome himself!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWW~ Baby tiels!!


----------

